# Lieferzeiten und -anfragen



## Torsten (28. Juni 2005)

Bitte die Lieferfähigkeit und -zeit bitte direkt beim jeweiligen CUBE-Händler erfragen und notfalls direkt bei Cube.

NICHT hier im Forum!!!  Sebastian ist nicht jeden Tag hier im Forum und wir möchten hier nicht nur Threads zum Thema Lieferzeiten etc. haben.

Weitere Thread zu dem Thema werden ohne Kommentar geschlossen bzw. gelöscht.

Das IBC-Team dankt für das Verständnis.

Gruß Torsten
Moderator


----------

